# Choctawhatchee River



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Just got back from the river, what a beautiful day for fishing. I fished live Oaks cut off and Vaughn lake off the river and caught 9 keeper bass and 8 short bass. All were caught on a bubble gum colored Zoom trick worm.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report on the Choctaw. I fish bream mostly but pitch a few for bass. The water should be about right for good spring fishing.

Was on the Yellow River yesterday with a friend. 7 small bream.

Will be back on the Choctaw later this week. 

Did you see any bream anglers on Friday?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, just about everyone else I seen out there was slashing the banks with worms and cricketts. Multiple people had 15 plus when we spoke to them and when I got back to the hill I stopped by Coplelands to pick up more rubber worms and there was a guy there that had a box load of bream. He said there was 55-60 in there and he caught them on the upper end of the river around Cowford island.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

bubblegum trick worm...best worm on the market IMO!


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I had some luck in Dunwood Lake and Buzzard's Roost Saturday no monsters but a good day on the water


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know a friend that has been catching Big hybrids and stripers at the mouth of the Choctaw river in the last few weeks. He mentioned speckelled trout as well.


----------

